# TV Tower Yerevan



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Has someone pictures of the TV Tower Yerevan ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_Tower_Yerevan )?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

is a good TV tower, the tv tower in my city onli have 120 metres


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Arpels said:


> is a good TV tower, the tv tower in my city onli have 120 metres


Don't you have high tv towers in Portugal?


----------

